# Is this the right package (and a good deal) for XM?



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Looking to get XM radio for my wife for Christmas. Found this all in one kit on ebay for the skyfi2 which is the one I have been looking at.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=79836&item=5732947379

I want her to be able to play in the car and at home. My kids are used to a DVR so always tell us to "rewind that song" so I think the buffer will be good. I have seen the 'boombox' at Walmart and didn't know if that was better.

Any thoughts? This is my first research and experience with satellite radio.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

You can do better going to BestBuy or CircuitCity - advantage being that you can return any defective items easily. I believe you can get the whole setup for just over $200 (SF2, home and car kit)


----------

